# September 2020 - 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in September 2020.

Goodluck 

Sharry x


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Guess I'll get the ball rolling. FET completed today. 2 5AA blastos on board. Long 2 weeks coming up! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Gtaylor9681 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi I had My transfer Friday, paranoid that straining to empty bowels will have affected implantation. Not sure if anyone else has had this


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello,
Noticed no one responded, anyways.. I am on my 2ww, on day 10. I was paranoid when using the toilet at first. What I did was sit and let the pee trickle in fact     I stood I didn’t want to sit not Squeeze my uterus. But over the days I over came it.
I will be testing on Saturday.

How are you faring so far?

Sending baby dust


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi is anyone still on here? I’m 1dp5dt so just at the beginning of the 2WW. 

Sweetmother I hope you had a good result today x


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fingers crossed for us all. I’m testing end of next week x


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello Beautiful mother’s,

Thanks Ducky, yes I tested on Saturday, and Yes it is a BFP     
My first ever!!! For 16 years I have been trying to get pregnant, and nothing whatsoever, this was my last lap. I had 8 eggs, 4 fertilised and out of the 4, just 1 was transferred as the other 3 were not developing well, with the hope of storing later. 
The day after transfer I got a call that the remaining 3 embryos didn’t make it.  ,  . So I had zero stored!
the embryo I had transferred was a 3BB.
So you can imagine how I was feeling.   

I am still over the moon.
I have my timeline Of symptoms, if you Want I can post them. I know how it  I feels to be on the 2ww.🥵

Sending prayers and happy baby news to all ladies in waiting xxx

Sweet mother.


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

What wonderful news to read this morning Sweet Mother   so pleased for you! Xxx


----------



## DW39 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi all also on the tww and am 5dp5dt. Good luck to everyone.

Sweetmother- what fantastic news!!! Congrats. Please do send us your symptom list as I have been symptom spotting like mad since 1dp5dt!!!!



Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Sweetmother this is wonderful news, congratulations to you! We also transferred a 3BB embie and another lower grade one, I think 5CA so gives me hope! 

Would also love to see the symptom list. I have had nausea on off since 2dp and it is properly driving me nuts! I had some loose motions (sorry TMI) after ET so prob a mild tummy bug and it’s waaay too early to be pregnancy so it feels a bit like mental torture 😭

Hi Rio and DW39! Nice to see you here 😁


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I’m sorry this is very TMI - but I’m my bits are so swollen - dunno if it’s the pessaries leaking / panty liner rubbing but it’s killing me   anyone else had this? Thankfully working from home but walking like John Wayne at the moment x


----------



## DW39 (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh no Rio - that sounds horrible! I cant imagine walking any other way if my bits were swollen! Cant say it has ever happened to me but sometimes when I dont put those damn pessaries far enough in (ahem) then I get that uncomfortable feeling like its affecting some sensitive areas. Maybe that's the issue? There's always the other 'passage' if it gets too bad! 

Am starting to get tempted to test.....OTD is Friday but not working atm (2 weeks off) and driving myself crazy!!!! Have googled every possible symptom you could think of.....

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Rio I haven’t had swelling but I always get itchy bits with the progesterone. Drives me nuts!

DW39 how many dpt are you now? I have been off this weekend and today and am actually quite glad to be going to work tmrw. I’ve heard it’s crazy busy at the mo so I won’t have time to be googling anything... I ordered some FRER thinking that would make me hold out until 5/6dpt at least. But they turned up early today!


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello Mummies,
As promised my 2ww symptoms. Sorry if I was repetitive. Here we go...

Day 1- Transfer day, slight cramp maybe from the procedure, stopped over at marks and Spencer’s store to buy soup and empty my bladder. 

Day 2- no symptoms , sore bobs and nausea, maybe from meds, just taking it easy. Teeth feels coated, Went about my usual.

Day 3- vomited, suspecting the meds. Very very sore boobs, tinging on abdomen, coated teeth, brushed severally.

Day 4- slightly feverish, I felt my temp drop, loose stool, asked people in the house if they were cold. 

Day5- tingling on belly but no cramps, very sore boobs, coated teeth driving me crazy, had my warm socks on but my feet still feels cold. Very curious tested but came negative, so I thought because I just glimpsed and threw away. Very Loose stool. Not good for me cos that’s the passage for my pessarries.

Days 6- even with socks on my feet still feels cold but not to touch, very weird. Sore boobs  eating more, rashes on my neck.

Day 7 - increased appetite, boob too sore, nipple dark with bumps around it. Very thirsty, itchy rashes on my neck, my skin beginning to breakout, very unusual for me.

Day 8- bloating, tired and wanting more sleep, belching even before eating, windy, sore boobs, tingling especially on right side of abdomen, pulling sensation on right groin. Pimples on my face, severe rashes on my neck, sleeping more, more tiredness.

Day 9 - discharge clear with  slight brown stain,  very worried, I thought it was late for implantation bleeding, boobs sore, very thirsty, slight waist pain, feeling bloated. Dark brown stain on under wear. My deodorant smells different. More Pimples on face and rashes on my neck, more sleep, unlike me a very  active person, my appetite changed, don’t feel like eating anymore.

Day 10 - severe pulling on right groin with pain on the right thighs. The pain on thigh feels like my thigh has its own pulse, very weird and very excruciating, pain is intermittent with the groin pain! Couldn’t walk, Pain all day. Increased blood stain but dark brown. Called the clinic, about pain on my thigh they said it’s probably muscle ache. I knew it was more than that. I thought it didn’t work so Tested and Boom! BFP, wow but very faint, this time I took time to look at it.

Day 11- sore boobs, very thirsty, feet very cold but not to touch, pimples and rashes affecting my  sleep as a result, creams doesn’t seem to work, stomach cramps like AF with increased dark chocolaty like stain, a bit concerned had to use panty liner. Less appetite .

Day 12-  Not much appetite, belching even without eating, slightly nauseated, very windy,  Called the nurse line, about the blood stain to be on the safe side even though I noticed blood stain had decreased, was asked to increase my progesterone. Itchy nipples first time I felt that.

Day 13-  belching a lot, slight pain on right groin, stool loose, abdomen feels like I have bubbles, Official day of testing, used clear blue digital and non digital wow ! BFP.

I hope this brings some reassurances. Although we are all different and all pregnancies are not the same.
Happy spotting..and Baby dust to everyone..  

Sweet mother xxx


----------



## DW39 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks sweetmorher - always interesting to hear other peoples symptoms. Best of luck with the next stage.

Hi Ducky - am 6dp5dt today. I have one FRER left and was tempted today but resisted. Am busy all day tomorrow so that should help another day pass! Now you have your FRER, will you be testing early? I think you are maybe two days behind me? 

How's everyone else doing?

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

DW39 I’m 2 days behind at 4dp5dt. Am just itching to test, I have no idea how people hold out until OTD! Must have a will of steel whereas mine is more like marshmallow 🤣


----------



## DW39 (Jun 4, 2016)

Haha! I am with you on the total lack of willpower. So my symptoms totally vanished this morning and have never felt more normal. Am pretty sure it is game over so will test tomorrow to confirm and get it over and done with (only one day early from my OTD). So fed up with this horrible rollercoaster of a journey 

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

DW39 Sorry you are feeling down, it’s just so so hard this whole process. I hope that the result tomorrow brings better news, I have my fingers crossed for you 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## DW39 (Jun 4, 2016)

BFN for me today on OTD. As expected and now back to the drawing board. Am so over this IVF journey. Anyways may go hide in a black hole for a few days and then pick myself back up.....again. 

Best of luck to everyone else and will keep an eye out for your news. Thanks for all the support along the way. 

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I’m so sorry DW39   Sending you lots of love xx

My test was positive this morning. ( We used an egg donor as my eggs weren’t working for us and it was a frozen embryo).

Have been in the BFN camp many times so sending ❤💕💕❤💕❤❤💕💕 xx


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

DW39 I’m so so sorry to hear your news, I was really rooting for you 😔 Wishing you lots of luck with your next steps whatever you decide xxxx

Rio congratulations! V pleased for you. X


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh and belated thanks for the tips about pushing the pessaries higher. I spoke to my GP and they suggested a bag of peas to ice the area (over my pants!).

My consultant said to put them up my bum (not their official words).

It was very itchy too @ducky

All fine now though as was finding it hard to act normal around people! Xx

Xxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi ladies,

Not sure if anyone still reads anything here - had 2 day 3 embryos transferred yesterday.

Testing date is 15th October as they are day 3 and not blastocysts. 

Don’t know how I’m going to get thru the next few weeks!


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi fm
I am having my transfer Tuesday. I have one frozen blastocyst but will have the same test date as you the 15th. I know I’m not officially in the tww but I don’t know how I’m gonna cope either it was so hard last time. Any ideas people? Lol


----------

